# Slowly finding his voice



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have been slowly trying to get Rosko to bark when I ask him to say "thank you". This has been especially hard since (with the exception of the doorbell) the dog never barks. He knows what to do it just takes him a while to vocalize his actions. I am sure a better trainer could have him singing by now so ignore the annoying human in the video. and yes I know I missed at the .14 second mark. And maybe I shouldn't treat until I get sound but I feel like he is trying hard to bark so I give him a treat.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Aww he IS trying hard! What a handsome boy 

Yeah. I'd never get him to bark at all. He'd just have to look at me with those eyes and I'd be 'alright boy! Here. All of the treata. For you.' 

Basically I'm saying you've got a lady killer there


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a great smile he has!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I hope he got the jack pot for that loud bark. Make it really rewarding when he gives you a loud bark. He'll know The difference pretty quick since he's willing to try so hard. 

Speak was a fun one to teach my boy and he started out the same way Rosko is doing. Unless you have a specific reason for teaching to bark on command imho, I would just keep going w/o a trainer.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Oops I read you post wrong, you said you thought a trainer could train it faster. Not that you were thinking of one. Sorry about that.

Well, anyway he is adorable looking at you and trying so hard.


----------



## kenimn (May 1, 2016)

aww this is so cute! I couldn't help but also see his other videos. I really like his collar in the running/fetch one, where did you get it?


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

This is the cutest thing. He sure looks like he's trying his hardest


----------

